# Paper wasps doing battle with my bees



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

My first thought when I saw several bee/wasp clashes in progress was I have yellow jackets. In front of one of my strongest colonies was the obvious remains of the fallen. Some had died entangled with their foe. I had a few more than usual this year but saw no threat. I wat he'd as guards were forcing wasps out the front door. I pulled my sticky "pan" out & got a good look from underneath & saw a few more wasps just roaming around. 

I know the paper wasp is is a plus in the garden & I have no intention of wiping them out. I would be happy enough with a deterant. 

Thanks
Redhawk


----------

